# Custom X-Trail 2" trailer hitch (pics)



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

So I needed a 2" hitch for my X-trail and couldn't find one, so I had one made. Thought I would post some pics so if anyone wanted to duplicate, they could.

All in all, pretty easy. I bought a Drawtite hitch from the Hitch Factory in Hamilton. $165+tax. Princess Auto sells 2" receivers 6" long for $15. So for $215, you have the necessary parts. I gave the parts to my local welder. I had him line up back side of the reinforcing collar on the 2" with the outermost edge of the original hitch. I also left the distance between the cross bar and the top of the recievers the same. My welder welded a piece of 1/4" 2x2 in place of the original neck. It's much stronger than the original piece. He also cut the hoops off the bottom of the Drawtite and rewelded to the bottom of the 2" receiver. Here are the results. (Note first pic has the original receiver in it for reference. I will post some more pics when I install it this weekend.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, here is the hitch on the truck. It was pretty simple other than the drawtite hitch mounting holes weren't located very well. There was one bolt I couldnt get in. But, if 9 grade 5 bolts don't hold the hitch in, doubt the 10th one would have mattered.


























sorry about the water, I had to go out in the rain prior to taking the pics.


----------

